# How many motile sperm?



## nudibranch (May 16, 2015)

Using a Xytex donor and had first natural IUI 2 weeks ago, which didn't work. Xytex claim to guarantee a minimum of 25 million motile sperm per ml. We bought pre washed. My report showed the clinic got .6 ml after thawing, etc, containing 4.6 million motile. Now if I work that back up to 1ml, thats nothing like 25 million. Is 4 million enough to give me a decent chance? Am starting clomiphene for my next cycle to try and improve our chances....never had a clue how stressful it would all be!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,

I have had my first natural IUI today also using Xytex. I was told by the clinic all was good with the sperm but again looking at the report no where near 25mil either. Unless i'm reading something wrong i'm not sure. I'm hoping it will work but if not this time I will question the report. I will keep you posted on this front. Good luck with the next cycle.


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Im not too sure on the average motile sperm counts for frozen sperm but I've had 4 cycles of DIUI using 8million, 12million, 8million and a 15million. My nurse always says it only needs one!!!


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Nudibranch (love you name by the way, I dive and love nudi's!) I have had 5 IUIs with lots of difference in the count, I don't know what the last count was but I know I have had as low as you. Xytex suggests there are methods to counting sperm and this can cause the difference in numbers or how it is defrosted. Look at the link below,

https://www.xytex.com/sperm-donor-bank-physician/quality.cfm

If you are concern ask the lab at your hospital, you inky have 30 days to log a complaint with xytex.

/links


----------

